# Allergic reaction to iron tablets



## Annette (Feb 3, 2016)

(Ok, not D related, but please, someone move it if needed.)
Was told on Monday I have iron deficiency anaemia. But they don't know why as I have no obvious signs/reasons. So am waiting for all sorts of tests etc to ascertain why. But in the meantime have been put on iron tablets, which I started on Monday evening. Yesterday was fine. But today, I have what is, I'm sure, an allergic reaction. My face is slightly puffy, its red, and its sore. (I've had allergic reactions in the past, and this seems very similar.) Nothing has changed re creams/food/etc.
So, I looked at the tablets leaflet, no mention of allergic reactions. I googled it, and found an American site which came up with a list of severe reactions (not mention on the PIL) including hives/rash/etc.
I am awaiting a phone call from the Dr to see what to do next, and am not taking any more tablets until I have spoken to him, but I just wondered, has anyone else had an allergic reaction to iron tablets? (Ferrous sulphate)


----------



## khskel (Feb 3, 2016)

I take ferrous fumarate and nothing untoward. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry, no. I've been on iron supplements of various kinds throughout my life, starting with Parrish's Chemical Food which stained my teeth and tongue red, and moving on from there. Last time it was ferrous fumarate, though I've had ferrous sulphate as well. It's one thing I haven't ever had a reaction to - a miracle for me.


----------



## Annette (Feb 3, 2016)

So, the Dr said it doesn't sound like a full blown allergic reaction, and might just be my body's way of reacting to having a decent supply of iron again. So I'm to keep taking the tablets and keep an eye on how it goes, and 'seek immediate medical help' if I start getting breathless etc etc. Hmmm.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 3, 2016)

Glad your doctor was able to explain for you, Annette. Hope you don't get breathless, but good to know what to look for.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2016)

Urrghh.  Ferrous Sulphate constipate me!  LOL   My sis was allergic to em - puffy face etc - plus they had no effect on her Iron levels, so she had to have some other form, forget which - since her last baby is about 40 now LOL  She actually was under the care of an Indian doctor who with her husband was also in Private Practice - and she automatically changed Gill when she had her first.  However when she had her second, she was under a more ordinary GP who initially prescribed the ordinary ones first insisting what she said was rubbish - plus the others wee 'too expensive' !  He had to eat his words.

However - the reaction wasn't life threatening.  She was dog tired though while she was waiting.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 3, 2016)

Not sure about allergic reactions but I couldn't tolerate iron tablets, they gave me hives and very red cheeks, followed by palpitations and vomitting, they told me that some people have a non specific reaction to iron, when severely anaemic (I had a very low RBC at that point).  I had a transfusion and that did the trick.  Hope the reaction settles down.


----------



## Amanda hm (Feb 2, 2020)

Sorry I'm 4 years late with this, but it may help someone. My husband is severely allergic to Iron in any form, especially tablets (ferric/ferrous sulphate). He has had several reactions to it in the past. Last time he was prescribed medication for another complaint, however there was a trace of ferrous iron in the tablet, and he ended up being hospitalized. His symptoms were fever, hives, rashes, muscle and joint pain after about 2 hours of taking the medication. CBC showed low platelets and elevated white blood cells. Later he developed generalized swelling of his entire body, fever, aches and pain lasting for about 1-2 weeks, following which every inch of skin from his scalp to the sole of his feet became dry, flaky and peeled off completely over the following month. Doctors thought he had Stevens-Johnson Syndrome, until I researched and realized that the tablet had iron in it.   So yes Iron allergy does exist.


----------



## Maz2 (Feb 2, 2020)

Glad your GP has spoken to you. I had loose bowels when I took them but heard they can cause that or constipation.


----------

